# Honey Glows Under Blacklight



## hjsmith00843 (Jan 17, 2014)

Not sure if that will be a very good selling idea. Might have the wrong effect.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

Indeed, I wouldn't touch your honey with a 10 foot pole. I tend to be very fickle with these kinds of things...

Edit: Just to be clear, I don't necessarily think your honey is bad, but I wouldn't buy anything that the maker insinuates us radioactive... I'm the kind of person who, if you say that 96% of your product is natural, gets all worried about what the heck the other 4% is made of. I've never tried a blacklight on honey. If yours glows, there's a good chance most if not all honeys do as well. But being next to a nuclear power point ain't exactly a selling point as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Sooo, are you saying my plan to put a timber rattlesnake logo on my honey is not such a hot idea?


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

You could go whole hog and use the jolly roger instead....


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Edymnion:

Bees do see in the UV range of the spectrum, and yes, (some) pollen does glow under UV.

Perhaps you should call it "Pollen Glow" honey instead.

There's plenty of material that could glow in honey. However, wouldn't it be great if you could use the color under UV to sell varietal honeys?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Skull and crossbones is out too huh?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Phoebee said:


> Sooo, are you saying my plan to put a timber rattlesnake logo on my honey is not such a hot idea?


If you are serious, do some market testing at a farm market and see what you find. Have a jar w/ the rattlesnake label and one w/out and ask people which one they would be more apt to buy.

If you were being serious.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

When we bought the mountain place, I suggested we name it Rattlesnake Ridge. My wife objected that then nobody would want to visit. My response was, "And the problem is ...?" 

I've named my private lab Rattlesnake Ridge Research, because Lockheed Martin trademarked "The Skunk Works." Keeps it private.

It would depend on the market. Have you seen how they market hot sauces? In that market, claiming radioactivity or glowing in the dark actually _*sells*._


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

And who buys hot sauce? Men, I'm assuming.


----------



## Dominic (Jul 12, 2013)

WLC said:


> Edymnion:
> 
> Bees do see in the UV range of the spectrum, and yes, (some) pollen does glow under UV.
> 
> ...


Suddenly, glowing honey becomes appealing!

Funny how giving a different spin on the same product can really change the customer's reaction. On one hand, you suggest it is radioactive and unfit for eating, on the other, you can use the glow as a proof of authenticity and purity.

In the end, it all depends on your target market.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Several things glow under a black light. None of them are things I would associate with purity. Just sayin'...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Dominic said:


> you suggest it is radioactive and unfit for eating,
> 
> In the end, it all depends on your target market.


Do you think that calling honey radioactive would sell more honey? I don't. Unless you wanted to sell more of the honey next to it on the shelf.

Who would the target market be? Novelty buyers?


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

I bought 'Killer Bee' honey at a store. In fact, I think I need another jar. 

In the past, I have looked at honey under both long and short wave UV light.

However, I was tracking down inhibitors.

I'm not sure folks would like honey that glows the same color as automotive fluids though.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Ah come on, I could see about selling it through the Troma website. They might even let me put the Toxic Avenger on the label!


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

(It's funny that you mentioned Troma. They were in the 'hood for the longest time. My brother new em.)

I just wanted to mention that plant polyphenols could also account for the fluorescence of honey.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Also been thinking about a Halloween themed name (clearly I'm not going for mass market appeal here, or I'd just do something generic like "Queen's Choice"). I could bottle some up under blacklights and call it "Sweet Treat Ectoplasm" or something like that.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have always figures you want only positive associations with your product, but the advertising industry seems to think otherwise and it seems to work for some people to have something outrageous instead. Some people advertise it as "bee barf"... I don't see that as appealing...


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

There's a long tradition of naming restaurants using associations that some would find off-putting. I don't know if anyone here is old enough to remember Ptomaine Tommy's, an LA chili parlor.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Not quite as bad was "the ground cow"...


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Honestly, we have no plans to sell honey. We figure Christmas gifts are covered. My wife probably won't use my lab logo, but I doubt any of the neighbors would turn it down.

Bee Barf would probably sell at a junior high school. Nuclear honey might do well as a chili or hot sauce ingredient.

I agree, this is no mass marketing strategy. It would serve people who want to keep their honey for themselves.

As for UV fluorescence having anything to do with impurity, lots of biological fluids fluoresce. It doesn't mean they are impure. It may mean they have some phosphorus in them, and as has been pointed out above, other things will do it too.


----------



## Edymnion (May 30, 2013)

Oh well, I just sent in my registration papers for the safe and bland apiary name of "Harrison Bay Honey".

Doesn't mean I can't bottle up some Sequoya Nuclear Honey or Halloween Honey as seasonal things.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

You inspired me. I just registered my new domain name "thedrunkendrone.com"


----------

